# whitting size limits



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I looked all over fwc's website.. and cant seem to find any size or bag limit on whitting.. or Roundheads as we call em in Va.. But i caught a few in the 10 inch range a few weeks ago and a guy on the pier told me they were too small and made me toss em back.. what the heck is the size and bag limit on these guys?We have no size limit on them in Va.. but we also dont have one for bluefish.. and Florida does.. so im skeptical.. i dont wanna break any rules.. im a huge advocate of rules and regulations.. but any help yall could provide would be great ..Thanks:fishing:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i think you got lie*

too, cause i don't think there is a size limit or how many you keep....i don't fish for whiting, use them for bait at times.....but i have never heard of a size or limit on themopcorn: i am pretty sure they are unregulated by game and fish....and thats my final answer


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

No size limit, keep as many as you want.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thankls al;ot guys... i figured as much.. but wanted to check with "real" fishermen rather then that bozo..Tight lines all..


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Bonehead doesn't know what he's talkin about, probably tryin to show off like he's an old salt.

or maybe he was confusing it with reds, which have to be 18-27 inches. Either way, bonehead


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> No size limit, keep as many as you want.


Actually Jim, Over 100 head is considered Commercial Take on Whiting


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> Actually Jim, Over 100 head is considered Commercial Take on Whiting


I can't remember any years where I caught a hundred in the same year.... well, 1982 maybe....


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

if you check the fine print on regs you'll see at the bottom that all unmentioned and size limit-lacking fish have a bag limit of 50 per day for noncomercial liscences. However, I wouldn't want to spend the time to try and fillet 50 whting. Just save the biggest for my needs.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> I can't remember any years where I caught a hundred in the same year.... well, 1982 maybe....


 A hundred whiting in a year ain't that hard..A DAY is another story.
It's been a while since I had a 100 fish day.about 3 years ago myself and a friend caught 175lbs of whiting in about 5 hours off the St Johns Co. pier..It was blowing about 20 mph NE and light rain...Miserable,cold conditions but the fish were biting non stop. We had 2 120qt coolers,One slap full and the other 2/3 full when we finally got sick of it...We both carried SPL cards back then so, yes we sold them.


----------

